# Geogenanthus undatus?



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Anyone have any experience/photos of these...particularly showing full sized plants? I got one cutting among other things and am currently hoping it will root.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

It's a weed. Grows *way* too fast and gets kind of leggy (too tall).

I do not use it. 

Shouldn't be tough to root though.

s


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2006)

Hope this helps


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Thanks Leecey! I was hoping to find a photo of a plant in a viv though. That'd be great if I could get mine to that point. 

Scott: Should be a way to keep it compact if you want though(trimming?). Funny as some sites claim it is difficult to grow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2006)

I knew I had seen it in a viv somewhere. In fact it is a viv of board member andersonii. Enjoy


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Thanks a bunch! And that plant is probably very closely related in some way to the one I've got right now.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yes, some sites say its hard to grow.... as a houseplant. Many of the plants we use in our tanks have that lable... they can be very touchy outside terrariums/vivariums... but IN them... whole other thing...

In a viv these guys root fast, and grow well, fast, and tall as already mentioned. They got very leggy, very fast when I had it before, too tall for the tanks I was keeping at the time (mostly 10s and 20s). Pinching, which normally keeps plants that get leggin in control and nice and bushy, didn't seem to work all that well... mostly because pinching only really works if you dont' try and keep the plant too much shorter than it would naturally grow...

I'm tempted to grab a cutting from andersonii to try it again... but then I filled the tank with pothos and didn't have room. I know the frogs I'm building the tank prefer pothos, so I said screw it to trying this plant again.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I have this plant in a number of vivs...as mentioned it grows fast and very tall. I've had the most success with it in 25H and 37H vivs. Rooting your cutting should be a breeze because it's incredibly robust (at least inside our frog vivs). Thumbnails in particular really seem to enjoy chilling out on the leaves and the leaves are strong enough to hold a full grown leuc.

Bill


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Good to hear! I'm curious to see how it will do. I've got a 46 gallon bowfront so it will have about 1 foot of space above it. Anyone have a photo of a "leggy" one so I can get an idea of what to expect? Good to hear the frogs would like them as I suspected!


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Several of my vivs have 16-18 inches of head space and the plant grows right up to the top of the glass. Also it branches out at the base so you can have a canopy of leaves at the very top of the viv (cool for the frogs) but blocking off a fair amount of light.

So you'll be doing some aggressive pruning.

Bill


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

A canopy would be great! How dense is the shade the end up giving? If I can get it to form a canopy for part of the tank without smushing up against the glass that'd be perfect. On pruning, is that just simply cutting it back or is beheading ever necessary?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Here's what my standard lamasi viv looks like with the canopy forming in the middle to the right....this is a 37 H so you can see that the plant goes vertical....










I tend to just chop off the upper regions when it becomes too much and it will pop out new growth from the base.

Bill


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Thanks! Is that all one rootstock? It looks like several plants. Also, what is large the rosette plant in front of it(patterned leaves)? What is the small plant to the left of this one?

Of the plants I got(Last Friday) so far Syngonium rayi is sending out some roots from one end. Everything else is still green.

I'm itching to get this viv started. I'm not too confident yet about frogs but I'm pretty sure I can get some plants to survive.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

The Geogenanthus undatus is from a single plant/root stock. The plant in front of it is a Calathea vittata. The small plant to the left of the Calathea is something I picked up from Lowes thinking that it would be a great shelter for thumbnails....don't remember what it is off the top of my head but I'll track it down.

Bill


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

The last one Gets BIG! Ive seen them for sale at walmart where they are about 16 + inches tall!
Todd


Edited


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Well, it has rooted.

Now the Anthurium in the pot with it needs to root and I will be set and ready to roll.


----------

